# Wish List: RSS Feed



## StuartG (9 Dec 2009)

Forgive me if it has been asked before - but could we have a RSS Feed?

Its a bit sad not being able to keep up with CycleChat when one is touring. And my N95 RSS reader is quite brill ... please, please?


----------



## Shaun (10 Dec 2009)

You should now see an RSS feed icon for each guest-accessible forum on the homepage (_RSS doesn't work for forums which require user login access_).

If you want the general (_*all* public forums_) feed, point your mobile at:

*http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/external.php?type=rss2*

_(Note: The feed only shows threads that are newly _created_, not recently posted into.)_

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Dec 2009)

Shaun - you are wise above all others, but, in this instance, I would, with all due temerity, and in the certain knowledge of my unworthiness, and lack of appreciation of the finer points of forum design, not to mention (yeah, right) my complete lack of understanding off all matters technical, but.....

ORANGE!!! Shaun, darling, orange is so, so 70s. I defer to nobody in my love of burnt umber, but only in context, as a means of heightening sensation, as a hint of passion in the chiaroscuro. Orange squares bring to mind 'Madchester', (the horror) Joe Bloggs and some really dodgy Ryman League away strips. I beg you, Shaun, stick with blue!


----------



## theclaud (10 Dec 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> Shaun - you are wise above all others, but, in this instance, I would, with all due temerity, and in the certain knowledge of my unworthiness, and lack of appreciation of the finer points of forum design, not to mention (yeah, right) my complete lack of understanding off all matters technical, but.....
> 
> ORANGE!!! Shaun, darling, orange is so, so 90s. I defer to nobody in my love of burnt umber, but only in context, as a means of heightening sensation, as a hint of passion in the chiaroscuro. Orange squares bring to mind 'Madchester', (the horror) Joe Bloggs and some really dodgy 70s Ryman League away strips. I beg you, Shaun, stick with blue!



 Things You Seldom See In "Site Feedback"...


----------



## Shaun (10 Dec 2009)

Well I think it's possible, so let me see what I can do.


----------



## StuartG (10 Dec 2009)

Admin said:


> You should now see an RSS feed icon for each guest-accessible forum on the homepage (_RSS doesn't work for forums which require user login access_)


It does with mine (phpBB). That's why I missed it. Sorry to be so dumb and separate forum feeds is a better way to do it so I can avoid P&L 

Thanks again for a great forum!


----------



## Shaun (10 Dec 2009)

StuartG said:


> It does with mine (phpBB).



Yeah, I know ... that came up in the vB support forum ... 

Not sure if RSS is improved in v4 though - we'll find out next year once the gold version is released. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## HJ (10 Dec 2009)

I think you might need to drop into the Electric Cafe and answer this thread...

There are a few poor old souls who haven't come across Really Simple Syndication before...


----------



## Renard (12 Dec 2009)

What is the advantage over just clicking on a partcular board


----------



## Danny (19 Dec 2009)

As a matter of interest why isn't there an RSS feed for P&L?


----------



## Theseus (19 Dec 2009)

Probably because you have to be logged on to see it.


----------



## Shaun (20 Dec 2009)

Danny said:


> As a matter of interest why isn't there an RSS feed for P&L?



Because there is no guest access for P&L.


----------

